# Geez what is this guy thinking?



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

So I was on craigslist browing for a good 5.5g as usual... and...
I saw this

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/for/3256330713.html

sigh


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What the those tanks have NOTHING for bettas everything is wrong even the decorations Bettas need a minimum of five gallons I would call PETA on them if I did not hate them and they did not hate us.Why is he listing species above the pics I bet he cannot take care of any of the species on the list we already know he is ignorant about Bettas.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

That guy is dumb. I feel like people pick on betta because they are small. Since they are small and quiet and don't complain, people think they can keep them in a 16oz container with no place to hide.

Yeah betta fish are the easiest to care for, but you still need to CARE for them...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What the those tanks have NOTHING for bettas everything is wrong even the decorations Bettas need a minimum of five gallons I would call PETA on them if I did not hate them and they did not hate us.Why is he listing species above the pics I bet he cannot take care of any of the species on the list we already know he is ignorant about Bettas.


Would you please stop with the minimum of 5 gallons thing? It's driving me nuts!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

And since they can be sold in cups without dying after a day... I've seen them at my local dollar store and the local korean supermarket :/ what are people supposed to do after buying them in places like that??? they dont even have water conditioner!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> And since they can be sold in cups without dying after a day... I've seen them at my local dollar store and the local korean supermarket :/ what are people supposed to do after buying them in places like that??? they dont even have water conditioner!


:frustrated: What?! They sell live animals at the freakin dollar store!?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup, in the lucky bamboo area with their plastic toy tanks...


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Possibly the guy is putting them in their for traveling/selling reasons? In my opinion it's a lot better then a cup.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Would you please stop with the minimum of 5 gallons thing? It's driving me nuts!


What are you talking about? 2.5 is possible but less exercise and harder to heat but 2.5 is absolute minimum with 5 being better.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Possibly the guy is putting them in their for traveling/selling reasons? In my opinion it's a lot better then a cup.


Way worse than a cup like those leaves look sharp.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Possibly the guy is putting them in their for traveling/selling reasons? In my opinion it's a lot better then a cup.


Well yeah if it is for selling reasons then it's not bad, but he said it comes _complete_ which is unsettling


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope that guy lives in a bad apartment.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Possibly the guy is putting them in their for traveling/selling reasons? In my opinion it's a lot better then a cup.


He's selling them for profit...

he had that last sentence saying that if you don't like Vts he'll try to get the other tail types if you call him.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Considering that he is saying they come complete with a plastic critter carrier, I think those are what they are meant to live in...


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

He's probably making $3-$4 off of each betta. That guy who's selling the bettas is also selling complete tanks, used & new and about 50-100 other varieties of fish. Based on his selection, I'm sure he owns one of the pet stores in the NYC area.


At least he's selling them for $5 total.


Not far from where I live, I came across someone that was selling bettas in those stereotypical vases with a bamboo plant for $30 = $20 profit off each package they sold.
There's nothing you can do other than harass them, but that will get you in trouble if you're not careful.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I wont harass them. really not worth the effort... and in this cities, I've seen bettas being sold in every worst situation possible. 

Just one of those craigslist posts that make me go... oh no...not another idiot 

There's also a guy on CL show says he is breeding show quality Cts. from the photo, it is looks like a Ct mutt with a messed up tail. it's probably closer to a combtail than a crowntail :/

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/hsh/3194815907.html


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Not even a proper combtail, though.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

And albino cats?  thats random...


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> And albino cats?  thats random...


I assume he means albino catfish, not the feline variety of cats. xD


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

harleraven said:


> I assume he means albino catfish, not the feline variety of cats. xD


Ooooooh LOL okay :doh!:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Ooooooh LOL okay :doh!:


lol! so cute


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> lol! so cute


Well now youre makin me blush :tongue:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I just want to say that tank size is an opinionated thing. 
Calling PETA will do no good because they say 10-13 gallons is the minimum.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

To be honest what he's keeping those fish in are unfortunately better than what most pet stores keep there fish in. I went into a LFS today and the cups were staked with airtight lids on, so the fish's couldn't breathe.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

magnum said:


> To be honest what he's keeping those fish in are unfortunately better than what most pet stores keep there fish in. I went into a LFS today and the cups were staked with airtight lids on, so the fish's couldn't breathe.


OOOHH that is so annoying! happens at my walmart every time. I shove all the merchandise over and make room for the living creatures theyre suffocating :evil:


----------



## Mako (Sep 3, 2012)

Just because bettas are able to survive in these low standard conditions doesn't mean that they should. The reason I decided to buy a betta was because at the fish store, they are sold in little cups. I know it is to keep them seperated but that is such a small space for a single fish. I have a five gallon tank and it might seem small for bettas, but it is actually good beings that they can be bought by someone who isn't considering the cruel conditions that they put the betta through.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

magnum said:


> To be honest what he's keeping those fish in are unfortunately better than what most pet stores keep there fish in. I went into a LFS today and the cups were staked with airtight lids on, so the fish's couldn't breathe.


I believe he's selling them as a permanant betta residence


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Those are just too small. Why do people think Betta can live in that? Would they put a goldfish in that? An Angelfish? HELL NO.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I think being in those is better than the standard cup at Petco, and when someone buys this, they can always upgrade to their own tank..could be just for selling purposes, I hate to say but a friend of mine has this as a perm home or did for a year for her daughters betta girl, and I was so upset, and I offered her a 2gal size KK for their betta, with plants, and hiding cave..and gravel her betta only had that, and no gravel, no plants, no cave..


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Mako said:


> Just because bettas are able to survive in these low standard conditions doesn't mean that they should. The reason I decided to buy a betta was because at the fish store, they are sold in little cups. I know it is to keep them seperated but that is such a small space for a single fish. I have a five gallon tank and it might seem small for bettas, but it is actually good beings that they can be bought by someone who isn't considering the cruel conditions that they put the betta through.


5 gallons is great! you're being a good betta parent.


----------



## Mako (Sep 3, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Those are just too small. Why do people think Betta can live in that? Would they put a goldfish in that? An Angelfish? HELL NO.


It's kinda' like how people think that because bettas have labyrinths, they don't need to use filters. They could get away with it but filtration can only help the water quality. You can tell which betta is happier when you compare the two by putting two tanks next to eachother, one in a very small, confined tank and the other in a large tank with adaquete space to swim. It is in a fish's nature to swim. These small tanks take that away from them. That's like taking the wings off of a bird.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that one red has ripped fins. ;n; i own a tank like that. for water changes. 8I or for really tiny females. though a betta hasn't lived in it since Caroline. now, it's for water changes. or holding decor i'm not using. 8U


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Mako said:


> It's kinda' like how people think that because bettas have labyrinths, they don't need to use filters. They could get away with it but filtration can only help the water quality. You can tell which betta is happier when you compare the two by putting two tanks next to eachother, one in a very small, confined tank and the other in a large tank with adaquete space to swim. It is in a fish's nature to swim. These small tanks take that away from them. That's like taking the wings off of a bird.


That's no excuse, a human child can live in appalling situations, just look in Africa but you don't see me locking children up in a dark basement and feeding them dog food once a week.


----------



## Mako (Sep 3, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> That's no excuse, a human child can live in appalling situations, just look in Africa but you don't see me locking children up in a dark basement and feeding them dog food once a week.


_That is true. People are able to endure pain and suffering and continue through life by adapting to it. That is what bettas do in these small tanks. The result though is an unhealthy life. It seems that when people want a pet but don't know what to get, they end up with a fish thinking that it is as easy as putting rocks in a tank, filling it with water, and putting as many fish in it as they want (fish that they might not even know the names of).They don't consider the conditions that the fish is living in. It's ignorance that kills these fish._


----------

